# A fishtography session with Bernard.



## Spode (Apr 28, 2009)

I had some time to spare earlier waiting for a BT engineer to come, so I decided to get some snaps of Bernie.

He used to be camera shy, but he's a posing little tart now.

He spots the camera...










He poses.










Okay so maybe I was bribing him to pose with freeze-dried shrimp.




























Blowing his...well I'd call it a 'bubble nest', but it's more just 'random bubbles'.










One last pose before I left him alone. Looking slightly plump after all the shrimp.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pics! He's very pretty.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Beautiful finnage! Thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## Kyle (May 11, 2009)

lol i like the last photo


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Great shots!
Looks like he is ready for some more yummy food!


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

He's stunning. I'm jealous. haha


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

my boyfriend said "Now that's a fish I can get behind." Apparently, he'd also have a betta if they all looked like that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You mean he won't get behind Bluey or Crumb? lol Just teasing.


----------



## Spode (Apr 28, 2009)

Aw, but Bluey is awesome, I love his goggles. His colour also has a gorgeous texture to it too, like velvet. Looks like he'd be really soft.

I ordered Bernard from Thailand (aquabid), was terrified he would arrive dead, refused to name him until he was in his tank and well. Cost me a fair few pennies in delivery (£43ish for Bernard + delivery). So I pretty much had pick of whatever colour etc I wanted, but this guy just caught my eye for some reason...


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

He is a very beautiful betta!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

lol the first picture made me laugh. it's like hes going "OH HAYYYY!"


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ahh I knew he was to pretty to be a petstore betta, Im still trying to come up with the money for an aquabid but yours is WELL worth 43, hes BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Spode (Apr 28, 2009)

It's worth paying I think, only getting the one and they live a few years at least (hopefully!) so really it's not a huge expense, I've spent more on his tank and accessories.

Bernard is now also Alfie, or Alfred.

Showed a photo of him to my little niece, and apparently: "He doesn't like being burnded, he lives in water. He likes Alf".

I figured trying to explain that I don't actually burn him, his name just sounds a bit like that, would be fruitless, so a name change it is!


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

wow! very pretty! i love the designs


----------

